# Anyone collect antique Listerine Bottles.



## bottlehawk (Dec 5, 2017)

I have about 15 antique Listerine bottles, some have the cork with a screw type metal to seal it. The rest of them are cork seal and in come in color from clear to blue.


----------



## RCO (Dec 5, 2017)

i've found them before over the years but don't really collect them , most are fairly common I'd suspect


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 5, 2017)

very common, almost uncollectible, there are literally millions of them, almost everywhere!!


----------



## botlguy (Dec 6, 2017)

I agree with the others, EXCEPT, I would really like to see a picture of a BLUE Listerine or any color than clear.
Jim S


----------



## sandchip (Dec 7, 2017)

Common, but still a neat bottle.  I set one by the sink in the bathroom just for kicks.  I always wondered, are there any tooled top examples out there?


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 7, 2017)

There are tooled top examples...I have one in my collection.  Don't seem real common.  I remember when I was a kid Listerine had a contest where they were looking for the oldest Listerine bottle...Not sure how old the bottle that won was.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 7, 2017)

Cool...maybe I'll find one eventually!


----------



## AmyW (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi, I am looking for old 7" Listerine bottles, ones that would've had the cork stopper.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi, I am looking for the 7" Listerine bottles that would've had a cork.  Do you have any available?  Thanks!  
Sorry if I have posted in the wrong place, I am new here


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi Amy, I'm sure you won't have any trouble finding the cork-top Listerine bottles, they're a very common find!  If you can find any collectors in your area they'll likely have some kicking around.


----------

